# break offs



## Bassboy (Dec 21, 2003)

I keep breaking off my rigs on my cast. I think it has somethin to do with my knots cause my shocker keeps breakin off. Any advice???


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*BB,*

A lil mo info.What type of lead r ya tossing,what size line is your shock,what type of knot are you using,spinning or casting reel.


There are several choices of shock knots to use,I prefer the simple albright to uni-knot...... Or if you use a braided shock the uni-uni,with a lil spit has never failed


----------



## Wtrdog (Jun 18, 2003)

the albright works well for braid to mono shock, nice an small with 50-60lb mono. also if you are using a casting reel, is it could be hitting the levelwind.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

I have also used a double surgeon on lighter diameter mono to reverse albright,2 smaller knots,instead of 1 large one.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

*Breakoffs*

Sometimes the shock leader is too stiff for the size of lure, causing the knot area to straighten and catch a guide. Another way of saying would be to drop to a lower lb test (if it's light lures you're throwing), i.e. 1-3 oz.


----------



## Bassboy (Dec 21, 2003)

*Sorry*

I wasnt more informative, I was in a hurry. This is my set up: 12ft Tica 4-10oz Diawa SL30sh with 20 # suffix , 50# Trilene Big game shock leader connected with an albright know usually throwin a 5 oz. and off the ground cast. When I cast it feels like the knot hits the guides which it is supposed to but it breaks right past the tip and it blows my reel up. I think that i need a new knot. When i tie my shock on to the main line I can pull on it and it usually wont break and if it does break I tie one untill it wont break. Any more advice now that you know the whole story?


----------



## Bonito6t9 (Dec 2, 2003)

*You know what I say about shockers Bassboy...*

I cant stand them...I did manage to put that #80 on the 9/0 though... tightlines


Fred


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

how many wraps do you have on your reel after you have the drop where you want it? it sounds like you need several more. you could also be having line slip under your thumb during the cast and line slip will cause blowups. i don't own a tica, so i don't know if it is progressive or a tip loader, in either case you could be applying power to early. there are a lot of reasons for line to break, but the main reason IMHO, is a lack of smoothness in the cast.
charlie


----------



## Wtrdog (Jun 18, 2003)

i was getting a lot of breakoffs and the things that helped me, having the right amount of shock leader, 3 wraps, through the guides, and back down to the real, making sure to wet the knot when tightening it, checking my guides, I had a Ocean Master with one guide that was bent to one side, the knot hit everytime. Also checking the guides are smooth, had a rod with braid and cut a couple of guides, used to breakoff because it would fray the knot.
I'm not an expert, but have tried a lot of things to try and eliminate breakoffs.


----------



## Bassboy (Dec 21, 2003)

Thanks guys I love this site its so great that I can get help on things so fast! gonna tie a new shock on and try it out tomorrow and see how it does with all the advice that ive been given. Thanks again
- Bassboy


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

bassboy,try a double uni-knot(3 wraps heavy line,5 wraps light line)cut ends very short,run about 10 turns of shocker around your reel.i can't remember the last time i had a shocker knot snap.


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

This is a link to my site, there are two easy to follow photo sequences of the leaders knots I use. - Good luck BB

http://neilmackellow.sea-angler.org/


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Favorites*



Black Beard said:


> *This is a link to my site, there are two easy to follow photo sequences of the leaders knots I use. - Good luck BB
> 
> http://neilmackellow.sea-angler.org/ *


If this site does not go into your favorites, it would be a mistake.

Excellent place to learn.

Well done, and thanks!

Bob


----------

